# Strip club in HO scale



## Artieiii

I was browsing the internet for structures in HO scale and I found this:
http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/dwn/dwn1035.htm
-Art


----------



## concretepumper

Is that a kit or pre assembled?


----------



## sstlaure

That's a Downtown Deco kit. Most likely hydrocal.


----------



## raleets

I also spotted that kit while I was building my layout and told my wife I would be adding it for sure. 
She then advised me she hoped the trash guys that picked up my layout would enjoy it. 
NO sense of humor hwell:
Bob


----------



## Artieiii

Here is another one called "Coming and Going". It has a gentleman's club, a diner and a funeral home.....now that's funny!:thumbsup::laugh:
http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Downtown-Deco-HO-DD1048-Coming-and-Going-Kit-p/dtd-dd1048.htm
-Art


----------



## haphall

...and if you put in a removeable roof, here are some "details" for inside.
http://www.houseofhobbies.com/nochfigures.html


----------



## tjcruiser

Hap,

That link above is a hoot ...

They're selling kits of "ladies of the night" right next to kits of "nuns and monks" !!! Too funny!!!

On the other hand, I guess they both like shouting, "Oh, God! OHHH, GOD!!!!" 

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> Hap,
> 
> That link above is a hoot ...
> 
> They're selling kits of "ladies of the night" right next to kits of "nuns and monks" !!! Too funny!!!
> 
> On the other hand, I guess they both like shouting, "Oh, God! OHHH, GOD!!!!"
> 
> TJ



:laugh::appl::appl::smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## raleets

Fellas,
We now have a new train guage........it's XXX! :lol_hitting:
Bob


----------



## Artieiii

haphall said:


> ...and if you put in a removeable roof, here are some "details" for inside.
> http://www.houseofhobbies.com/nochfigures.html


Haha I like the pole dancers and the "ladies of the night". At $18.95 a bit pricy for 1/87 scale strippers and hookers. Thats $1,648.65 in scale dollars LOL.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser

Hey Art ...

It's gotta be a volume-based scaling relationship ... 87 raised to the 3rd power ...

$12,478,632 !!!


----------



## Reckers

The part I liked best (on the Coming and Going) was the sign painted on the wall: "Liquor in the front and Poker in the rear!"


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> The part I liked best (on the Coming and Going) was the sign painted on the wall: "Liquor in the front and Poker in the rear!"


OMG!!!

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Artieiii

I really "need" one of those coming and going kits. That's hysterical and quite realistic. I wonder how easy it would be to customize the signs. I would like to have a sign that says "happy ending massage parlor".....and the Hotel kit should me called "Halfway Inn" and a sign that says "convenient hourly rates" LOL
-Art


----------



## iLikeCheese

I seriously want to papercraft one of those buildings now.


----------

